# Kuhli Loach!



## Violie (Feb 27, 2010)

Damn they're cute looking, at least the stripey buggers. Got some opinions on another aquaria forum, but just wondering what you guys think of them.

Can I keep three in my 10gal? Is flourite gravel okay for them? What kind of tank mates can I keep with them? My pH is sitting a little high (8), how would I go about acclimatizing them?

Thanks,
Kimberley


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

They're easy to keep, I had them with discus. If you give them plenty of hiding spot, they will always hide during the day/light time and come out during night time. they're good cleaner but you won't see them.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Violie said:


> Damn they're cute looking, at least the stripey buggers. Got some opinions on another aquaria forum, but just wondering what you guys think of them.
> 
> Can I keep three in my 10gal? Is flourite gravel okay for them? What kind of tank mates can I keep with them? My pH is sitting a little high (8), how would I go about acclimatizing them?
> 
> ...


10G is too small sadly. If well cared for this fish can reach almost five inches and likes a lot of room. You also want a large group for them to feel happy. Fluorite is ok but they do prefer a sand bottom. Your pH is close to their ceiling tolerance wise. There are too many factors (slize, bottom, pH) that make kuhli loaches a very poor choice for you I'm afraid.
Have you looked into shrimp for that 'hey neat' factor? Ghost? Amano?

If you like that pattern, you could probably get away with a clown pleco if you bought it small







. Eventually I'd suggest 30" for a 5" adult (ideally. 24 would be tolerable) but that's six years+ away if you buy the fish at 2" and by then MTS will have inflicted at least one 29 gallon tank on you if not several .

Edit # 345,938 -- you know if you're planting and injecting co2 your pH will drop significantly-- keep this in mind. You'll want to make small frequent water changes in this tank as your in water will be much higher in pH than your out water.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm considering 3 for my 10 gal, but it will be planted with lots of nooks and crannies and hiding spots. I think they will be happy. 
I read that some think this is over crowding, but with enough fun hiding spots and I'm only going to have shrimp with them, I think they will do fairly well. If they get too big I will trade them or upgrade.


I find it easier to get a fishtank by a roommate if I start with a 10 gal, then upgrade as they like looking at it too. lol


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't do it. It isn't a matter of what decor you have, it's that 20x10" isn't big enough for kuhli loaches for any kind of long term. They can't swim properly, school properly. 

For a fish that likes to get out and run at night you're not even giving it enough room to stretch its legs.


----------



## Violie (Feb 27, 2010)

You have been the only person that I've talked to that has said 10gal is no. I've looked around a lot and many people/places say 10gal in minimum and can house maybe three.

Not saying you're wrong, am just wondering about this discrepancy. 

The whole co2 injection bit seems like a lot of work to set up.
I checked my pH in my 5gal and it was 8. I can't remember if I checked my tap water as well. I plan to keep low light plants so I won't need co2 injection.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

http://forums.loaches.com/

If you want to keep loaches I would suggest joining and asking at the loach forums. Some very prominent people in the fields of loachery and loachism (sorry I'm in a silly mood  ) post there, and whatever their general consensus is has never steered me wrong. I just personally would keep kuhlis in a larger tank.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

CO2 is not hard at all. It seems hard, but I was surprised at how easy mine was to set up the first time.

I wouldn't have plants any other way.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

They'll be fine in a 10 gallon tank, they take years to get to full size.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

mine reached full size in about a year. i wouldn't stick them in a 10g. not enough space. they need a bigger foot print because they live most of their lives slither-hopping around on the bottom. for sure, not in a ten gallon. but you seem intent on doing it regardless of what people think so carry on.


----------



## Big Jim (Jan 7, 2010)

I bought 6 for my 38 gallon. I had one die within a week. The others are doing well and I see them quite alot. The first 2 weeks I never saw them except when it was feeding time. My plants have grown quite a bit and there are more hiding places, so I see them hanging out of my rotala. In a cave or just in the shade of one of my plants. They are more active at night but I see mine at all hours.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I have 6 of the black ones (Pangio oblonga) in a 50 gallon breeder with some Tangs and I see them pretty frequently. Its not a densely planted tank and I can see at least 1 loach at all times. Last September they even spawned for me.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I see them occasionally wedge themselves into my floating riccia bunches and just hang there. Seems like my kuhlis like to suntan.


----------



## Violie (Feb 27, 2010)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> mine reached full size in about a year. i wouldn't stick them in a 10g. not enough space. they need a bigger foot print because they live most of their lives slither-hopping around on the bottom. for sure, not in a ten gallon. but you seem intent on doing it regardless of what people think so carry on.


Oi! I never said I was going to carry on. I'm looking into other options at this point. I was just pointing out the vast amount of conflicting information and how problematic it would be if the regular newbie aquarist just looked up a handful of google sources.

AAnnnyways. Probably gonna get another betta and maybe some shrimp or something.


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Violie said:


> Oi! I never said I was going to carry on. I'm looking into other options at this point. I was just pointing out the vast amount of conflicting information and how problematic it would be if the regular newbie aquarist just looked up a handful of google sources.
> 
> AAnnnyways. Probably gonna get another betta and maybe some shrimp or something.


You can try the black ones, they don't get as large.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yesh! that's news to me. I've had Khuli for 15 years and it never occured to me that they would need that much space ... lucky I never keep them in tanks smaller than a 20G. No wonder they look so much happier in the 4' tank.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

clubsoda said:


> They're easy to keep, I had them with discus. If you give them plenty of hiding spot, they will always hide during the day/light time and come out during night time. they're good cleaner but you won't see them.


I concur, I had/have one in my cichlid tank. he was one of my first fish in there. i saw him for a week, then nothing! 8 months later, moving rocks, i found him alive! then he disappeared. thought this time for sure he was dead, as 1.3 yrs elapsed. 2 weeks ago, my pleco died.... guess who was scavenging him! the ninja kuhli loach! in total, i've maybe seen this bugger for 3 hrs, since i got him 2 years, 3 months ago!


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Darkside said:


> I have 6 of the black ones (Pangio oblonga) in a 50 gallon breeder with some Tangs and I see them pretty frequently. Its not a densely planted tank and I can see at least 1 loach at all times. Last September they even spawned for me.


say whaaaat? you have tangs in your freshwater tank/have kuhlis in your saltwater tank????

(or are tangs a type of plant?)


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

PACMAN said:


> say whaaaat? you have tangs in your freshwater tank/have kuhlis in your saltwater tank????
> 
> (or are tangs a type of plant?)


Tanganyikan cichlids.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Darkside said:


> Tanganyikan cichlids.


lol me so slow. i have a frontosa lol


----------

